# What's your proudest achievement in the last week?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

going 5 days without a cigarette - started well


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I haven't freaked out at work yet this week. I'm prone to freak outs. I get easily frustrated when things that are stupid and illogical occur. Which is almost daily.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I felt relaxed


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably finding a few rare items that I'll resell. Not really much of an achievement though - all I had to do was buy them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Despite feeling like crap mentally and physically the past several weeks, I've managed to walk at least 2-3 miles each day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This isn't really an achievement though I'm mostly curating the weirdness but yeah:



Persephone The Dread said:


> Somebody said I was becoming their favourite YouTuber because they like my weird content. Also someone else noticed my funny timestamp label that I hoped people would notice


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This isn't really an achievement though I'm mostly curating the weirdness but yeah


Its like that saying "Everybody is a genius but if you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, it will go through life believing it is stupid"

Curator of weirdness is your strength :yay:hs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Its like that saying "Everybody is a genius but if you judge a fish on its ability to climb a tree, it will go through life believing it is stupid"
> 
> Curator of weirdness is your strength :yay:hs


Hah thanks although I guess it's mostly luck + other people also like weird/creepy content. I think it's one of the three strong emotional triggers like sex, fear and anger. Well maybe there's four there's also 'aww puppies.' I've found the mixed reactions very interesting though psychologically ranging from 'I want to live in this horrific place' to 'why did I watch this at 2am D:' lol.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

proud that I've tried a low dose OCD medication for almost a week and get to go higher later to see if it works well for me or not


----------



## FindingPeace (Oct 25, 2016)

A couple days ago I finally deep cleaned my oven that I've been meaning to get around to for a while


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Just remaining calm and being able to answer patient's family concerns in a professional manner even after they had just finished yelling at another coworker lol

My heart was racing


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Put up a new curtain rail :yay :cig


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

survived


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

proud that I almost can take 2 pills of my ocd medication to see if it works for me


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Finishing Fire and Shadow on Monday. Runner up would be finally implementing a better apache URL rewriting fallback system when categories have special characters in their names.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Won a dope silverado 1500 at the auction for 2k


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sold a guitar amp to get a better one


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

-ate breakfast, lunch, dinner
-made strawberry-banana smoothie
-cooked green leafy vegetable
-washed a blender
though I'm not very proud of myself today. I slept too much and now I'm still unable to sleep


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I went out last night, bowling with colleagues. Bowling has been my nemesis since an awful social anxiety experience almost a decade ago with people from university where I was self conscious about sucking so badly that someone tried to tell me how to roll a bloody ball. But this time, even though I got 0 on my first throw and 1 pin on my second, it wasn't only me that sucked and no one tried to give me unwanted advice.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I washed all the dishes today and put things in the recycling in the freezer and I'm so much more productive than yesterday and I'm waiting for my mom to come home and to engage in conversations with people throughout the day, hopefully it will be nice.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I took part in a Zoom call thing for people with anxiety - about 9 people all together and I started my own meetup group. (for people with anxiety and depression) It's amazing what desperate levels of loneliness can make you do.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I made spaghetti w/ my mom yesterday and then I did exercises. I'm glad about that @harrison I'm glad for you, congratulations


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

lily said:


> I made spaghetti w/ my mom yesterday and then I did exercises. I'm glad about that
> @harrison I'm glad for you, congratulations


Thanks Lily - I'm glad I made myself do it too. I was nervous about the zoom call before I did it but it was fine once it started.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Got through all of the assignments I had for the week while being in constant pain.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I helped my co-worker out by taking on some of his work. Thought it would be a daunting task but after speaking with him and listening to his explanation, it really wasn’t a problem and he’s helped me in the past so I was more than willing to help him. He even recognized me on our company’s recoginition platform.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I decided that one of my main problems is that i constantly am lying to everyone around me. I donâ€™t trust them with the truth.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Got a new guitar


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I did the laundry and took a walk outside, the weather was so nice today


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats on the five days, quitting smoking is an incredibly difficult task for a lot of people. I do think that is definitely something to be proud of and I hope you are still doing well with it. I can't really think of anything I have done in the past week that would have me feeling proud, at least not anything that would leave an impression which I could recall. It has been a pretty decent week though.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

zonebox said:


> Congrats on the five days, quitting smoking is an incredibly difficult task for a lot of people. I do think that is definitely something to be proud of and I hope you are still doing well with it. I can't really think of anything I have done in the past week that would have me feeling proud, at least not anything that would leave an impression which I could recall. It has been a pretty decent week though.


Congrats on your effort and successes, wow, that would be a big achievement and all the best for you!
I am proud that I made my mom an almond butter and blueberry jam sandwich to take for breakfast tomorrow and I also boiled 2 eggs for her with a ripe avocado


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Wrote two songs. I'm very happy with them, especially the one I finished during last night's bout with insomnia.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I managed to go to my dermatologist and get a mole cut off - and all it took was 2 Valium. 

Jesus I'm such a sook. :roll


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I had my third virtual appointment with my new therapist and felt much more relaxed than I did during the first two. They said I seemed very vital and alive, which made me happy. They're definitely a much better fit than my last therapist was.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Have stuck to a habit of lifting free weight and doing resistance bands for 20 days straight now, despite how lackluster I have been feeling physically and mentally on/off the past few months. Hopefully I am able to keep at it.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Seeing through all or nothing/black and white thinking. It's still there but I've been getting better at seeing past it and it fades away quicker when I don't engage it.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

Starcut83 said:


> Seeing through all or nothing/black and white thinking. It's still there but I've been getting better at seeing past it and it fades away quicker when I don't engage it.


It's a hard road, but once it becomes habitual, it gets a lot easier. This has been one of my bigger focuses in recent months and it's having a substantial positive effect.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I made my mom something to eat for work
I washed some cups
I want to do the laundry tomorrow


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Met up in person with a few friends I haven't seen or spoke to since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## lavignesabine (Apr 15, 2021)

I talked to this guy for like 20 minutes as we were going the same direction and it was awkward at points and I panicked and said some things that weren’t even true for some reason (not to make myself sound good but just because I felt like I needed to keep talking and i pretty much forgot everything idk) but I’m proud that I’m trying


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

making it through boring work


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

I led a team of 6 people through a task with data that I feel made them look up to me for the things I do in the office


----------



## lavignesabine (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm settling in to my new job well. I can talk to my colleagues okay and I don't overthink afterwards. I've also started running and I'm really enjoying how it makes me feel.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I wore shorts outside for the first time in 10-15 years. My pure-as-the-driven-snow-white legs blinding everyone in a two block radius.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i did some bicycle maintenance


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I didn't start it this week, but I did take up yoga class this month and have been trying to make it a weekly thing. Initially I was anxious about going but I'm glad I did.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

survived work


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was sick most of the week so my achievement was taking care of myself and treating myself with kindness.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I got a new job for September.. wooooo! 😆

I can't even begin to describe what interviews do for my SA so this was a success! 😀


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Figured out how to run almost all my music gear at once


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I had a 60min workout on the home trainer and the day before I had a walk for 105min both are personal records, previous records were 47min home trainer and walking for 97min.
Well maybe it is not all that impressive lol, looks pretty subpar when typed down hehe


----------

